

Latency Is Everywhere and It Costs You Sales – How to Crush It (2009) - rcoppolo
http://highscalability.com/latency-everywhere-and-it-costs-you-sales-how-crush-it

======
skmurphy
As important as how quickly your website responds to request for content is
how quickly your organization responds to requests for information and
assistance, whether for a new sale or to support an existing customer. It does
not do much good to get a form fill "thank you page" 100ms faster if the
inquiry takes a day or more to get a response.

~~~
nosideeffects
Amazon would probably tell you otherwise.

~~~
stonogo
Is that why all of their Fire series devices come with an app that connects
you to a live customer support representative in video chat?

------
serve_yay
8 updates, listed in reverse chronological order, at he too of the article.

:(

